

Being Bill Murray - wallflower
http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/features/being-bill-murray-20141028

======
_xander
"My hope, always, is that it's going to wake me up. I'm only connected for
seconds, minutes a day, sometimes. And suddenly, you go, ‘Holy cow, I've been
asleep for two days. I've been doing things, but I'm just out.' If I see
someone who's out cold on their feet, I'm going to try to wake that person up.
It's what I'd want someone to do for me. Wake me the hell up and come back to
the planet."

I've been working a regular 9-5 office job for the last couple of months and
this really resonated with me. I think the knee-jerk reaction some people have
to unusual behavior is as much 'waking up' as it is revulsion.

